# motherboard serial number



## ccc (Jan 15, 2011)

Hi

Which software can find out motherboard serial number running under FreeBSD?


----------



## VoViK (Jan 15, 2011)

hi,
sysutils/dmidecode


----------



## ccc (Jan 15, 2011)

VoViK said:
			
		

> hi,
> sysutils/dmidecode



Thx, I've tried but it doesn't work.

```
# dmidecode | less  

Handle 0x0002, DMI type 2, 8 bytes
Base Board Information
        Manufacturer: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO., LTD
        Product Name: MS-7071
        Version: 1.00
        Serial Number:
```


----------



## Beastie (Jan 15, 2011)

I suppose you've already checked the chassis?


----------



## VoViK (Jan 15, 2011)

ccc said:
			
		

> Thx, I've tried but it doesn't work.


you can try this:

```
dd if=/dev/mem bs=64k skip=15 count=1 | strings | less
```


----------



## ccc (Jan 16, 2011)

VoViK said:
			
		

> you can try this:
> 
> ```
> dd if=/dev/mem bs=64k skip=15 count=1 | strings | less
> ```



Thx a lot, but still doesn't work.


----------



## robbak (Jan 17, 2011)

I would expect that, as it is a privacy violation, many motherboards would only report their serial numbers if you enabled it in the BIOS. Have you checked for that?


----------

